# Rochford Police Station, Essex. September 2014



## rizla01 (Sep 10, 2014)

Today, I travelled once again to Rochford in Essex (Just 3 miles inland from Southend on Sea) but this time armed with camera as I had noticed that there was a way of gaining easy entry into this, now empty, building. (Wasn't me Guv, honest).

As I stood back to take a full frontal of the building I noticed a young Council Workman replacing a road sign and I had a little chat with him about the new road signs looking TOO new for Rochford. (A Medieval town) He agreed and after a few more words, went on my way (That was relevant, you will see).
Took a few more outside photos and had a good nose around ………….and then as if by magic I was inside. Ok. Began shooting whatever I could find of interest then found my way to the front desk office and after that went into the front entrance lobby. Turned to position myself for a couple of good shots and heard a click. The inner bloody door has closed behind me. OH SHI-I-I-T!!!. 

If you have ever been to the local pig farm you will perhaps, have noticed that the front counter is fully accessible to the public but to go BEYOND that point, you have to be let in - meaning no way back in and no way out the front as it is locked and padlocked. No screwdriver or other tools. I am a lone venturer, so no assistance there, No mobile phone, and the thought of smashing glass (which is probably toughened (think about it) didn't seem a likely escape route. What the F*** do I do now? 

Tell me, what would be going through YOUR mind right now?

In desperation I looked up & down left & right studied every bit of plastic fixing that there was, searched empty pockets for items that I know aren't in my possession yet hoped would somehow appear, I then thought about trying to alert a passer by (This is NOT a well walked bit of road) and then noticed my new found mate, the Council Worker! I hammered on the door and kept hammering hoping that the traffic on this busy junction would ease long enough for him to hear me and sure enough, he did. Unsure at first why I might be beckoning him he eventually crossed the road and came to the front door. 

Boy was I relieved whilst at the same time concerned that he just might be one of those ‘Holier than thou’ type of ‘Do-gooder’ and call the Police???
I had to shout loudly giving instruction on how to get into the building and he dutifully went off back to his truck. (Great I thought, he’s not going to help), but he had only gone to lock the truck up. 

Moments later the inner door opened and before I had the chance to explain my reasons for being there, like a jack-rabbit, he was gone. I hardly had time to thank him before he was out of the building. Must have been a pretty worrying thing for him to do – breaking into a Police Station like that. I didn’t even get a chance to bung him a drink. 
Make sure that don't happen to you - you might not be as lucky.

Anyway, I shall conclude my exciting day after the photos (Yep more excitement to follow but quite the norm really – you’ll see).

Sadly there is not really any interesting architecture to see but being an establishment that gives most of us a degree of foreboding (or pure hatred) its content obviously has interest of its own. A bit like kicking the establishment in the nuts. Like prodding the wasp nest with a stick. (I’m sure you know where I’m coming from.)


Just one final warning - there is a basement to be photographed where I suspect the Jails are (and Kilroy is probably still incarcerated ) but you will need wellies and probably a torch. The water is approx 2-4” deep and I wasn’t prepared to get my feet wet.




Rochford Police Station (Now decommissioned) South Street, Rochford.

*Building was constructed in 1909 and has the Essex Coat of Arms on both left & right roofline*

*1








2







3







4







5







6







7







8







9







10







11







12







13







14







15







16







17







18







19







20







21







22







23







24







25







26







27







28







29







30







31







32







33







34








35







36







37







38





*
​

Definitely lots of boring stuff hence the huge number of pics (Quantity not Quality, I'm afraid)

Anyway, to conclude, I slunk out one of the side entrances trying to look 'Normal' and blend in to the street out front,difficult as it was totally devoid of any other human being, when all of a sudden I heard the sound of the 'Blues & Two's' coming in my direction. I looked back and sure enough, the squad car was in a big hurry. He then turned off the main road into, you guessed it, South Street, where I was. Resigning myself to the embarrassment to follow was quite pleased when the car sped past but still I took a slightly different route - just in case. I'd used up my braveness for the day, I felt.

*Anyway, no further problems and my afternoons enjoyment was concluded

I hope someone will take benefit from this post and be tempted to do the same.Water supply is running (Toilets are good) And there is power to lights and mains. Feel free to go into the canteen and relax with a couple of interview tapes played on the still working Tv & VCR player. If you feel brazen enough why not take some T bags and milk. There is a kettle and cups, still.

How about a photo of a few of you with feet up on the desk?

Anyway, thanks for reading and to anyone feeling tempted 
GOOD LUCK *​


----------



## GPSJim (Sep 10, 2014)

An amazing find and I think everyone has been locked in a room at least once in their UE career  Some really good pics and a really interesting writeup! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice to see there was a cuddly toy there! ;-).

I wonder if the file arrived in a cake!?


----------



## gingrove (Sep 10, 2014)

What a strange assortment of things on that desk in number 16! Blank rifle cartridges, shotgun cases, spark plugs, balls, keys, even a baton round and lots of wine bottle stoppers and corks Great report and pics.


----------



## cogito (Sep 10, 2014)

rizla01 said:


> And there is power to lights and mains. Feel free to go into the canteen and relax with a couple of interview tapes played on the still working Tv & VCR player. If you feel brazen enough why not take some T bags and milk. There is a kettle and cups, still.



Careful now, trespass isn't a criminal offence but Abstraction of Electricity is. I know a few people who have records for it, just for switching a light on in a crane cab. Seriously.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 10, 2014)

A place I have had my eye on, lovely stuff nice story and yet despite its emptyness still rather an enjoyable look around I guess, cheers!


----------



## rizla01 (Sep 10, 2014)

I was a little unnerved knowing someone knew I was there (Never know who they might let it slip to) so wasn't as relaxing as I'd have liked and the shots were a bit hurried. Plus, I missed a couple of rooms at first and wandered round about three times through the maze of corridors.

I think its also quite possible to get up to the roof.:icon_evil


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 10, 2014)

Great report, cheers....


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed that mate !! Good write up !! Now get those bloody wellies on and get back to that basement !!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 10, 2014)

Excellent report and ace photos,sounds like you were really bricking it I know I would be!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 20, 2014)

oh dear. Some newly fitted, secure boards are now in place over all the ground floor openers.


----------



## the_delta_force (Oct 20, 2014)

Great find and fantastic post!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

Ha! i was going to say " why did you not just leave out of the exit door" until i got to the bottom and noticed.... cool report!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 17, 2014)

That's my worst nightmare visiting places like police stations and court houses, not sure I'd cope if I got locked in!


----------

